# possibly new owner 06 gto .. pros & cons



## j_u (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey everyone im a new member and looking to buy a 05 or 06 gto and would like to know if there any common mechanical problems that i should know before hand. any information would really be helpful thanks


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a 04 and I love it. If your buying from someone off Craigslist or private party owner I recommend servicing the rear diff and transmission filter cause you don't know exactly how it's been driven or the last time it was serviced. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

If the previous owner kept the car in good working order they should have all the service records on hand. If you can find one with low mileage and a complete service history, buy it.

Michael.


----------



## BlownOutSuspension (Oct 25, 2013)

im picking up an 05 tomorrow. It seems some folks on this forum would rather say "search you idiot" and not be helpful. From what ive gathered, be aware of the suspension issues which is too long and in depth to explain here. basically the entire strut/spring needs to be changed as well as some other bushings. The one im getting has 2,000 miles on it so i will hold of a little while but dont mind doing coilovers in the near future. the engine and trans seem to be as bullet proof as any LS system, the electrical discussion seems typical of GM, some glitchs but nothing inherent.


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

2000 miles dude?! Rare!!!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It is not getting to be a good car for a primary vehicle IMHO. It is costy to drive, mod and repair. In fact if it's in a fender bender it will be totaled. If you really have the money for all that you should have enough for a beater. I got a used Ranger that's infinitely more practical to do all the things the car can't. As a toy car it's a great car that's fun to drive. The engine if you don't mod it and the car if you don't drive it hard are very reliable. At least some of the suspension is usually recommended to do first as it was weak brand new and even if low miles the aging rubber as well as sagging when they where new springs, shocks and struts should be considered.


----------

